# A few new lith prints



## terri (Sep 5, 2008)

I've not had any quality time in the darkroom for months!! Spent a lot of this summer with my entire downstairs ripped up as we installed hardwood floors, and my darkroom was more of a storage facility.  

But it's cleaned up now and I got a chance to try some more liths. Wasted a bunch of time trying to get good results on a Kentmere paper - which ultimately failed. :banghead: More experimenting is in order there, since it _did _work at the workshop I attended last year. Frustrating!

A few that worked:

An HIE negative from a surprise trip to South Beach earlier this year. This plant was on our hotel room's balcony. Fotospeed Lith paper.








This is one that I'll probably re-visit, in an effort to get more exposure in the highlights. I used Grade 2 Slavich paper, which gives very contrasty results in lith developer. I let the blacks in this one develop fully, and it ended up looking like I'd used lith _film_. Also from an HIE negative. A South Beach art deco building:







Another HIE negative using the Slavich paper. This one I pulled well before the blacks fully developed, for a more charcoal etching kind of feel. Reminds me of a bromoil, too! 

A South Beach parking deck:







Thanks for looking!


----------



## ann (Sep 5, 2008)

very cool terri

ps. i am going through that floor issue right now, does it ever end? the dust the clutter?


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2008)

Fabulous work, Terri.


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2008)

Why, thank you, Max! :hug::

Ann: the floor issue and related dust/clutter/my-house-is-a-hellhole factor DOES end....eventually. Just be smart and keep your enlarger covered at ALL times during the dust storm....not like SOME people I could name, who decided to sand down a wall in a nearby room while leaving the cover off and the darkroom door open. :blushing:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 7, 2008)

terri said:


> Just be smart and keep your enlarger covered at ALL times during the dust storm....not like SOME people I could name, who decided to sand down a wall in a nearby room while leaving the cover off and the darkroom door open. :blushing:


 
And that person is still Living?!!!?

Nice work as always, It seems those old Art Deco style beach buildings were just built to do hi- contrast images of.


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2008)

> And that person is still Living?!!!?


Why, yes.....yes, I am. :mrgreen: Barely.


----------



## JC1220 (Sep 9, 2008)

Would enjoy seeing these for real, esp. the art deco building photograph.
Looks nice.


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------

